# freebsd-update question



## tvs (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I have a server with version 10.0-RELEASE-p4, when I run 
	
	



```
freebsd-update fetch
```
 I got this:


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files are affected by updates, but no changes have
been downloaded because the files have been modified locally:
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 10.0-RELEASE-p7:
/bin/freebsd-version
/boot/kernel/kernel
/boot/kernel/kernel.symbols
/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
/usr/src/sys/kern/uipc_sockbuf.c
/usr/src/sys/netinet/sctp_auth.c
/usr/src/sys/netinet/sctp_indata.c
/usr/src/sys/netinet/sctputil.c
```

So I've tried to upgrade the server to the latest release using this:


```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.0-RELEASE-p7
```

but now I got this error:


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/doc world/games world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE-p7 from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE-p7 from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE-p7 from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE-p7 from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE-p7 from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


My question is, what am I doing wrong? Maybe I shouldn't use freebsd-update(8) to update the system?


Thanks for any help!


----------



## ljboiler (Aug 28, 2014)

`freebsd-update upgrade` is only for going from one release to another:  FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE to FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE for example.
To just get the latest security patches for whatever release you are running, all you need is

```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install
```

This will get you to the latest FreeBSD X.X-RELEASE-p??.


----------

